# Suche Fun-Racer



## Porsche2000 (12. Juni 2015)

Hi,

kennt jemand gute Fun-Racer im Stil von Lego Racers 1 & 2, Sonic All Stars Racing oder Mario Kart für PC? Wo es tolle Strecken gibt mit Fallen und wo man sich abschießen kann etc.?

Auf sowas hätt ich mal wieder Laune. Einfach Spaß haben. Sonst zock ich ja eigentlich nur ernste Sachen


----------



## Galford (12. Juni 2015)

Ich hab selber nur die Demo gespielt und die war ganz okay, also wie wäre es mit F1 Race Stars von Codemasters?
Demo gib es bei Steam und das Spiel ist gerade mit einem Rabatt von -70% zu haben, was 4,49 Euro macht.

Wenn es Richtung Micromachines sein darf, hat Codemasters noch Toybox Turbos. Allerdings hab ich das nie gespielt, kann also ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen, ob es gut ist.
Gibt es gerade für 3,74 auf Steam.


Edit:
Das Spiel *Blur* ist Mario Kart für "Erwachsene".  Der Singleplayer ist etwas mau, aber der Multiplayer ist ein echter Geheimtipp. Weiß allerdings nicht wie viel da noch im MP los ist.
Gab es mal bei Steam, gibt es aber nicht mehr. Da müsste man im normalen Handel schauen.

Edit 2:
Ich erwähne einfach noch Split/Second, denn streng genommen kann man z.B. mit einstürzende Türme oder Gebäude etc. die anderen Fahrer crashen. Ist aber am weitesten von dem entfernt was du suchst, und ich tippe darauf, das dir das Fahrverhalten NICHT gefallen wird (DRIFTEN, und zwar richtig arcadig). In den Weiten des Internets müsste sich wohl noch die Demo finden lassen.


----------



## Porsche2000 (13. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich schau mir F1 Race Stars mal genauer an. Sowas wie Blur oder Split Second meinte ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Galford (13. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Sowas wie Blur oder Split Second meinte ich eigentlich nicht.



Wie gesagt, Blur wird oft als Mario Kart für Erwachsene bezeichnet - deshalb habe ich es vorgeschlagen. Da kann man sich auch abschießen, und Minen kann man als eine Art Falle bezeichnen, wenn man die Definition etwas dehnt. Aber war nur gut gemeint. Aber okay, es ist alles gesagt.


----------



## Porsche2000 (13. Juni 2015)

Galford schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Blur wird oft als Mario Kart für Erwachsene bezeichnet - deshalb habe ich es vorgeschlagen. Da kann man sich auch abschießen, und Minen kann man als eine Art Falle bezeichnen, wenn man die Definition etwas dehnt. Aber war nur gut gemeint. Aber okay, es ist alles gesagt.



Ok vielen Dank für die Erklärung. Blur schau ich mir dann doch noch mal an. F1 Race Stars hab ich mir jetzt bestellt.


----------



## Adoenis (22. Juni 2015)

Hey, also ich kann dir MASHED empfehlen, schau dir mal bei Youtube gameplays an. Das ist für mich eins der besten Fun-Racer  Ist natürlich was älter, kommt glaub ich von der ersten Xbox.


----------



## Rodny (26. September 2015)

Eventuell wäre da noch FUEL oder Nail´d.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. September 2015)

Thread ist zwar schon 3 Monate alt, aber die Moorhuhn Kart Serie hat mir auch rießen Spaß gemacht


----------

